# Ft Mcrae Campout fishing



## Ocean Man (Sep 27, 2007)

The fishing this weekend couldn't have been much better. Duayne and I caught some bait at the ramp on our way out to the camp out. We unloaded the boat and walked down to the jetties to get a little fishing in before people started showing up. The bite was on fire and it didn't take long to run through all the bait. Jonwas walking out to the jettiesas we were heading back to camp. He followed us back to camp as it only took one cast for him to get broke off by a nice Red. We caught a bunch of finger Mullet back at the camp site and headed back out to the jetties. The bite was absolutely on fire as we caught slot Redfish one after the other until we ran through 2 buckets of live bait. Jon also caught a small Grouper. We headed back with our 3 Redfish and blackend them for a late lunch. Nextstep and his wife showed up just as we were finishing up cooking the fish so they sampled some then headed down to the jetties to get in on the action themselves. They weren't gone long before they came back with a couple nice Reds of their own. Later that evening before it got dark Duayne caught a small keeper Flounder so quite a few of us tried to get in on the action. We didn't find any more Flounder right then but we did get back into the Reds, this time in the cove instead of the Jetties. We took a break for a while then after it got dark Duayne, Jon, and I headed down the cove near the front entrance to the Ft. to try for some more Flounder.We caught quite a few but only one was a keeper. I went back to camp and passed out shortly after that. I got up the next morning and cooked up a seafood omelet (bacon, cheese, egg, redfish) then a bunch of us went down to the jetties to play with the Redfish some more. Same story, catch fish one after the other till we were out of bait. We all went back to camp and spent a while swimming and hanging out. Sometime around midday Duayne and I packed up camp and headed off on our last fishing expedition of the weekend. We anchored up on our Grouper hole in the bay to try our luck. Right away we started getting some action. We pulled up a few small Gags before I got slammed on my live mullet and pulled up a just short 21 in Gag. I kept catching them just short and after we had been there for a while we had just one nice 14.5in Mangrove in the cooler but had thrown back 4-21 in Grouper and 2-15.5 in Red Snapper:doh We kept at it and eventually started catching some nice Snapper. We caught an 18in, 19in, & a 20in Snapper before Duayne hooks into a nice Grouper and pulls him away from his hole. He measured out at 26in. At that point it was getting late and we were almost out of bait when Duayne catch our last 18in Snapper to round out our Snapper limit. First time we've limited on Snapper in the bay. It was a great way to finish off an awesomeweekend of camping/fishing with friends. Here are some pic's from the weekend.


----------



## need2fish (Oct 2, 2007)

You guys cleaned up. How choppy was the pass while y'all were out there.


----------



## Halfmoon (Oct 3, 2007)

Sweet. I was wondering if you all made it out there.


----------



## Ocean Man (Sep 27, 2007)

The pass was nasty Saturday morning then got better through out the weekend. Still pretty rough on Sunday though.


----------



## SheYakFishr (Oct 1, 2007)

Woww... Matt.... GREAT catch! :bowdown :clap :letsdrink

I hate that I missed the camping... hopefully next time.. it won't be so rough! :letsdrink


----------



## Death From Above (Sep 28, 2007)

I though Red Snapper season closed back in August?


----------



## bluffman2 (Nov 22, 2007)

> *Death From Above (9/15/2008)*I though Red Snapper season closed back in August?


just federal waters


----------



## Death From Above (Sep 28, 2007)

> *bluffman2 (9/15/2008)*
> 
> 
> > *Death From Above (9/15/2008)*I though Red Snapper season closed back in August?
> ...


Your right Oct 31st in state waters. Nice catch!!:usaflag:usaflag


----------



## Murphy's Law (Sep 27, 2007)

mmmm grouper :hungry Sounds like ya'll put a hurtin on'em Matt. Congrat's and thanks for the report :clap


----------



## SandyKeys (Oct 10, 2007)

:clap:clap:clap Great job!!!


----------



## FLbeachbum (Jul 17, 2008)

Is the campground open or are they allowing you to pitch a tent elsewhere??


----------



## Ocean Man (Sep 27, 2007)

Your thinking Ft Pickens, we were across the pass at Ft Mcrae. Boat access only there and camp anywhere. I do believe the Ft Pickens campground is open but not the road to it, so you would have to walk a good ways to get there.


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

It was a really good time fishing. This spearfisherman enjoyed fishing with a rod and reel. I must add that the pic of me and the redfish is actually my first slot redfish ever. So I was pretty happy. It was a blast catching them on light tackle. 

Thanks again Matt for the excellent breakfast. 

Looks like you guys did well in the bay that afternoon.


----------



## bamasam (Sep 27, 2007)

Great report as allways Matt. If everything works out I am coming down this weekend to try my luck even if we have to bring the grandkids. We will be at Mcree camping so if you are out and about give me a holler.


----------



## Ocean Man (Sep 27, 2007)

Hey Sam, with this cool weather coming in we are going to try to camp out again this weekend. We will be on Sand Island this time so I can take the dog. If your out there we will get up with you.


----------



## pb&jellyfish (May 1, 2008)

What goes around, comes around... Thanks for letting us use your battery to get started Saturday morning. It looks like you guys were treated pretty good in return. Thanks again.


----------



## Ocean Man (Sep 27, 2007)

Glad to help, I didn't realize you were a forum member.


----------

